# Will my girlfriend be arrested if she crosses the border?



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

Ok so me and my girlfriend have booked flight tickets to Ercan Airport in Northern Cyprus and plan on crossing the 'Green Line' to Southern Cyprus most probably by hire car with me driving. We plan to stay in Limassol for a week long holiday in a hotel. Now I'm a UK citizen so as such a EU citizen so understand this will not be a problem. She however is from the Ukraine but qualifies for visa free travel to the EU as holiday will take place after 11th June (under the new rules allowing Ukrainians with biometric passports visa free entry to the EU) and she has a biometric passport.

The thing is I have looked up on the internet and there are reports of non-EU nationals being arrested in the past and deported (possibly imprisoned!) How likely is this? The article I was reading was from about six years ago and even then some reckoned it rare, others there is a periodic crackdown often in summer. Though I hear relations between North & South has eased a bit in recent times.

The UK website just tends to allure to the point that all both British & foreign visitors could at most be fined but this is unlikely to happen.

Link: Gov.UK Foreign Travel Advice - Cyprus

So I just wondered if anyone living there or with substantial experience could give me an idea of if its a problem these days? or if it might be for her?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You need to check if you can drive a TRNC hire car in the ROC and whether its insurance is valid.

I'm not aware of any biometric passport devices at the crossing points. Whenever I have crossed to and from TRNC the Greek crossing point staff have never bothered to put their coffee cups down and get up from behind their desk to check anything but that may be because my car has ROC number plates.

I expect that life may have been easier for you had you flown into Larnaka or Paphos. I don't understand why you want to travel the complicated way you have chosen.

Pete


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

PeteandSylv said:


> You need to check if you can drive a TRNC hire car in the ROC and whether its insurance is valid.
> 
> I'm not aware of any biometric passport devices at the crossing points. Whenever I have crossed to and from TRNC the Greek crossing point staff have never bothered to put their coffee cups down and get up from behind their desk to check anything but that may be because my car has ROC number plates.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, I kind of read little, saw that crossing was possible/ok and failed to look into all the ins & outs of it. While we could have flown into Larnaca and saved all of this it added to journey time, particularly for me going from London of a few more hours & more cost. With hindsight given the added extra cost/hours would have probably equalized with the time /cost of dealing with the complications.

Thank you for letting me know about the hire car, I looked up and it looks like written permission form hire company, extra insurance & registering at the Greek checkpoint would be needed so probably too much hassle there. Some suggest travelling to the Greek side first & hiring a car there as easier, and given that we will be holidaying mostly in the south this looks are best option I'm thinking.

The choice for us then would be to either cross on foot at Ledra, or taxi or bus across perhaps to Larnaca and hire car from there. What would you suggest as the best option. I'm guessing to get to Nicosia we would have to get a bus/taxi in the first place. I've heard some taxi's can be expensive and some don't want to cross from north to south? I was wondering which method of transport would least be likely to arose contact with the Greek passport control as although theoretically we both have allowance to be there I am worried for my girlfriend who is Ukrainian in case they take exception to her (being non-EU but not needing a visa). We will of course have our luggage with us.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you are sure that you have a legal right for you both to be there I would go ahead and not worry too much. If questioned stick to you guns and tell them of your rights. I imagine the worst that could happen is to be refused entry in which case enjoy your holiday in the TRNC, there are very enjoyable sites and places to visit. You can hire a car to get about, you should be able to find reasonable hotels quite cheaply and do travel up the panhandle and try the fun beach chalets to stay in very cheaply. I advise booking ahead of arrival.

I've no idea about travel without a car so can't advise but I would guess there are buses/coaches from Ercan to Nicosia regularly.

Good luck, enjoy yourselves and do let us know what happens!

Pete


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

PeteandSylv said:


> If you are sure that you have a legal right for you both to be there I would go ahead and not worry too much. If questioned stick to you guns and tell them of your rights. I imagine the worst that could happen is to be refused entry in which case enjoy your holiday in the TRNC, there are very enjoyable sites and places to visit. You can hire a car to get about, you should be able to find reasonable hotels quite cheaply and do travel up the panhandle and try the fun beach chalets to stay in very cheaply. I advise booking ahead of arrival.
> 
> I've no idea about travel without a car so can't advise but I would guess there are buses/coaches from Ercan to Nicosia regularly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, big relief to hear that, some guy elsewhere suggested she would not be allowed, etc but I think he lived in Cyprus years ago & might be winding me up. I know there are reports on the internet of a Russian being arrested & deported after being let through the checkpoint but that was about six years ago and of course visa. I know the UK gov site as said earlier just states that most you're likely to get is a fine but that is unlikely these day. So like you say just being refused entry likely being the worst case scenario, but as you state being legally entitled to be there hopefully this should be unlikely. Thanks for your advice on sticking to our guns and telling them our right, we'll do this if we have problems.

At this moment in time I thinking of taking the bus/taxi to Nicosia as near Ercan & crossing on foot with suitcases. Neither of us smoke & I don't think we either of us would tend to pack alcohol. I've read some of the other crossings can have long queues. I'm guessing this would also make it more convient for return of Hire car and return to Ercan airport.

For sure, I'll update you on how we get on, many thanks once again, I appreciate it.


----------



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> Thanks Pete, I kind of read little, saw that crossing was possible/ok and failed to look into all the ins & outs of it. While we could have flown into Larnaca and saved all of this it added to journey time, particularly for me going from London of a few more hours & more cost. With hindsight given the added extra cost/hours would have probably equalized with the time /cost of dealing with the complications.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know about the hire car, I looked up and it looks like written permission form hire company, extra insurance & registering at the Greek checkpoint would be needed so probably too much hassle there. Some suggest travelling to the Greek side first & hiring a car there as easier, and given that we will be holidaying mostly in the south this looks are best option I'm thinking.
> 
> The choice for us then would be to either cross on foot at Ledra, or taxi or bus across perhaps to Larnaca and hire car from there. What would you suggest as the best option. I'm guessing to get to Nicosia we would have to get a bus/taxi in the first place. I've heard some taxi's can be expensive and some don't want to cross from north to south? I was wondering which method of transport would least be likely to arose contact with the Greek passport control as although theoretically we both have allowance to be there I am worried for my girlfriend who is Ukrainian in case they take exception to her (being non-EU but not needing a visa). We will of course have our luggage with us.


You can get a bus from Ercan Airport to the bus station near the Ledra Street crossing for next to nothing, and if you don;t want to wait for the bus, taxis aren't exactly expenisive. Once you walk across Ledra Street (which is painless) you're right in the heart of the Greek side of Nicosia and everything is easy.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

jasongnome said:


> You can get a bus from Ercan Airport to the bus station near the Ledra Street crossing for next to nothing, and if you don;t want to wait for the bus, taxis aren't exactly expenisive. Once you walk across Ledra Street (which is painless) you're right in the heart of the Greek side of Nicosia and everything is easy.


Thanks Jason, its refreshing for me to hear its painless to walk across Ledra Street & others support this on here. So just to confirm Greek Border patrol not likely to bother us even if we're walking down with luggage? We won't have any cigarettes as we don't smoke, alcohol (which I assume is more Turkish side anyway) or anything dodgy. I just prefer to be able to travel to hotel in Limassol without any grief over coming through Ercan which I had no idea at the time of booking may be viewed as illegal, well I'm mean who would think of an airport as being illegal, lol.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

PeteandSylv said:


> If you are sure that you have a legal right for you both to be there I would go ahead and not worry too much. If questioned stick to you guns and tell them of your rights. I imagine the worst that could happen is to be refused entry in which case enjoy your holiday in the TRNC, there are very enjoyable sites and places to visit. You can hire a car to get about, you should be able to find reasonable hotels quite cheaply and do travel up the panhandle and try the fun beach chalets to stay in very cheaply. I advise booking ahead of arrival.
> 
> I've no idea about travel without a car so can't advise but I would guess there are buses/coaches from Ercan to Nicosia regularly.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete, just a quick one on this, I hear there is a border crossing at Beyarmudu/Pyla which is under UN control - would this mean that there is no Greek checkpoint here?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> Hi Pete, just a quick one on this, I hear there is a border crossing at Beyarmudu/Pyla which is under UN control - would this mean that there is no Greek checkpoint here?


I have never heard of a crossing point under UN control. The UN controls the green line which you can liken to the "no man's land" between the north and south. UN troops are stationed for this purpose which must be the world's most boring military duty.

You will find officials from the TRNC and ROC on their respective borders.

Pete


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Jack Daniel said:


> Hi Pete, just a quick one on this, I hear there is a border crossing at Beyarmudu/Pyla which is under UN control - would this mean that there is no Greek checkpoint here?


The Pyla crossing point is exactly the same as all the others, but you can't cross there if your partner is a non-EU national, sadly; you've got to go to Nicosia.

My wife and I travel out of the North all the time (Turkish Airlines is much better connected and much cheaper for most of our travel needs) and getting a taxi is very straightforward and not too expensive. Depending on where your hotel is in Cyprus, it should cost between 50 and 100 Euros.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SiAnDem said:


> Turkish Airlines is much better connected and much cheaper for most of our travel needs.


I was interested in this as I have never thought of travelling from Ercan. I looked up fares for several destinations with various dates but could not find any that were not significantly more expensive.

What destinations do you know of that are bargains on Turkish Airlines?

Pete


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

We travel to the US (either NY or Miami) frequently and always find that we save at least 5 hours and 400 Euros compared with anything out of Larnaca


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

SiAnDem said:


> The Pyla crossing point is exactly the same as all the others, but you can't cross there if your partner is a non-EU national, sadly; you've got to go to Nicosia.
> 
> My wife and I travel out of the North all the time (Turkish Airlines is much better connected and much cheaper for most of our travel needs) and getting a taxi is very straightforward and not too expensive. Depending on where your hotel is in Cyprus, it should cost between 50 and 100 Euros.


"but you can't cross there if your partner is a non-EU national, sadly; you've got to go to Nicosia"

How come you say that?

Is it ok to cross in Nicosia, Ledra Street with Luggage or are they (Greek Side) likely to stop you? If so I would be willing to take the luggage across I am just concerned my gf would be given a hard time if they found out she came through Ercan and is a non-EU national even though she now qualifies for visa-free access to the EU.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SiAnDem said:


> We travel to the US (either NY or Miami) frequently and always find that we save at least 5 hours and 400 Euros compared with anything out of Larnaca


Thank you for your answer. I couldn't get the same results when I searched online. For example Alitalia from Larnaca to New York was 5 hours less and around €200 less than Turkish via Ercan.

Not to worry, both Larnaca and Ercan are a pain from here.

Pete


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Thank you for your answer. I couldn't get the same results when I searched online. For example Alitalia from Larnaca to New York was 5 hours less and around €200 less than Turkish via Ercan.
> 
> Not to worry, both Larnaca and Ercan are a pain from here.
> 
> Pete


That's really interesting as we're about to book for NY this summer, so I'll definitely give Alitalia a look! Thanks!


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Jack Daniel said:


> "but you can't cross there if your partner is a non-EU national, sadly; you've got to go to Nicosia"
> 
> How come you say that?
> 
> Is it ok to cross in Nicosia, Ledra Street with Luggage or are they (Greek Side) likely to stop you? If so I would be willing to take the luggage across I am just concerned my gf would be given a hard time if they found out she came through Ercan and is a non-EU national even though she now qualifies for visa-free access to the EU.



Yep, that's fine. I say that because if you're non-EU and not a resident then I was told you need to go to Nicosia. My wife is non-EU and they always ask to see her yellow slip when we cross at Pyla with the threat that if she doesn't have it, they'd have to send us to Nicosia.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

SiAnDem said:


> Yep, that's fine. I say that because if you're non-EU and not a resident then I was told you need to go to Nicosia. My wife is non-EU and they always ask to see her yellow slip when we cross at Pyla with the threat that if she doesn't have it, they'd have to send us to Nicosia.


Thanks SiAnDem I most appreciate the reply, it is very handy to know. Though I think it may no longer help me my Ukrainian girlfriend phoned up the Cyprus Embassy recently and asked about it all and I think they put the willies up her with all this guff about 'unrecognized, occupied territory, illegal, etc even said Ercan was 'dangerous' lol' and basically telling her not to do it (*******s). I kind of annoys me that there is all this carry on with essentially messing tourists/expats about and bringing their bitterness into it all. I mean the tourist trade is a large part of the island's economy anyway so it seems silly to even have this rubbish come up. Anyhow it looks like I'm going to have to pay for a new flight for her to Larnaca as she now won't go to Ercan. Being Ukrainian this might be be for the best in a way as I was worried they might give her a hard time even now she/Ukraine now has visa free access to EU. Is your other half American? I hear American, Australian, etc don't get as hard a time flying through Ercan even though they are still on a Visa.


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Thank you for your answer. I couldn't get the same results when I searched online. For example Alitalia from Larnaca to New York was 5 hours less and around €200 less than Turkish via Ercan.
> 
> Not to worry, both Larnaca and Ercan are a pain from here.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

Not meaning to derail the thread, but I've just tried to look up flights from LCA to NY on Alitalia's website and no matter what dates I seem to enter, nothing comes up. Just wondering what days of the week you're flying on, so I can make sure to check those?

Thanks so much,

Simon


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SiAnDem said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Not meaning to derail the thread, but I've just tried to look up flights from LCA to NY on Alitalia's website and no matter what dates I seem to enter, nothing comes up. Just wondering what days of the week you're flying on, so I can make sure to check those?
> 
> ...


I used a flight comparison site, ebookers.com to see what was available. I used dates in July and also in September.

Pete


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> I used a flight comparison site, ebookers.com to see what was available. I used dates in July and also in September.
> 
> Pete


Fab! Thanks!


----------



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> Thanks Jason, its refreshing for me to hear its painless to walk across Ledra Street & others support this on here. So just to confirm Greek Border patrol not likely to bother us even if we're walking down with luggage? We won't have any cigarettes as we don't smoke, alcohol (which I assume is more Turkish side anyway) or anything dodgy. I just prefer to be able to travel to hotel in Limassol without any grief over coming through Ercan which I had no idea at the time of booking may be viewed as illegal, well I'm mean who would think of an airport as being illegal, lol.


I came back from Turkey with luggage. The police on the Greek side asked to look inside, but it was only a brief look and then they let me carry on my way.

They're mainly looking for counterfeit goods, so be careful not to have any.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

jasongnome said:


> I came back from Turkey with luggage. The police on the Greek side asked to look inside, but it was only a brief look and then they let me carry on my way.
> 
> They're mainly looking for counterfeit goods, so be careful not to have any.


Thanks Jason, appreciate the heads up, I'll make sure I'm careful on what I purchase


----------



## smokey joe (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi she should be allowed through but they may refuse her you are allowed and to the hire car situation some companies are allowed to cross. its a green line not a border so different rules apply.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

smokey joe said:


> Hi she should be allowed through but they may refuse her you are allowed and to the hire car situation some companies are allowed to cross. its a green line not a border so different rules apply.


The problem with hire cars is that the insurance is not valid on the other side of the island. So if you hire a car in the South you would not be insured in the North and vice versa.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The problem with hire cars is that the insurance is not valid on the other side of the island. So if you hire a car in the South you would not be insured in the North and vice versa.


Just to clarify further:

Some hire companies in ROC and their insurance allow you to drive in the North.

My private car insurance covers the EU, therefore the North of Cyprus, which is in the EU, is covered.

However when you cross to the North you are still required to buy their insurance, which is a nice little racket.

Pete


----------



## smokey joe (Mar 8, 2015)

well as for insurance you have to get insured as you cross over and there is insurance offered coming from North to south, but South always say they dont recognize North and any of its paperwork. but all is possible.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> Just to clarify further:
> 
> Some hire companies in ROC and their insurance allow you to drive in the North.
> 
> ...


Query, since when has the north of Cyprus been in the EU? Particularly as no other country, apart from Turkey, recognises the occupied areas.


----------



## smokey joe (Mar 8, 2015)

Setting the record straight...

North Cyprus is in EU territory. 
But!! is not under control of Roc. So none of the eu rullings apply.
therefore nobody has the right to cross, it is just allowed. And they are more likely to refuse anyone not from EU crossing unless holding a marriage certificate. 

So My Advice would be cancel your flight booking and re book to Larnaka or Paphos.

Turkish side will let you cross but the South side may not let her in and your holiday is ruined.

I know what im talking about I have been living here for 15 years.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Query, since when has the north of Cyprus been in the EU? Particularly as no other country, apart from Turkey, recognises the occupied areas.


For the answer I refer you to the EU itself:

https://europa.eu/european-union/about-eu/countries/member-countries/cyprus_en

Pete


----------



## smokey joe (Mar 8, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> For the answer I refer you to the EU itself:
> 
> https://europa.eu/european-union/about-eu/countries/member-countries/cyprus_en
> 
> Pete


Your Right but the south cyprus wont agree with any of it. Reality!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

smokey joe said:


> Your Right but the south cyprus wont agree with any of it. Reality!!


I take it when you refer to South Cyprus you mean The Republic of Cyprus.

Now what part of that EU reference that I gave will the ROC not agree with? You may in your bias be referring to something else. If not, please elucidate.

Pete


----------



## smokey joe (Mar 8, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> I take it when you refer to South Cyprus you mean The Republic of Cyprus.
> 
> Now what part of that EU reference that I gave will the ROC not agree with? You may in your bias be referring to something else. If not, please elucidate.
> 
> Pete


hi pete
the south wont agree with any paperwork issued by the north


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

smokey joe said:


> hi pete
> the south wont agree with any paperwork issued by the north


What's that got to do with the EU reference I gave and which you quoted in this context?

Pete


----------



## smokey joe (Mar 8, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> What's that got to do with the EU reference I gave and which you quoted in this context?
> 
> Pete


for one the south does not agree that Turkish cyps have eu rights as they are occupying territory in there eyes not legally


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

smokey joe said:


> for one the south does not agree that Turkish cyps have eu rights as they are occupying territory in there eyes not legally


They are Cypriots, not cyps. I hate when people use that derogatory term.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

smokey joe said:


> for one the south does not agree that Turkish cyps have eu rights as they are occupying territory in there eyes not legally


I think you are rather confusing issues. I take it you live in the TRNC as you show continued bias against the ROC.

The question of illegal occupation is a complex one for properties both in the TRNC and ROC and a major stumbling block in getting any negotiated settlement. This however has nothing to do with the EU and EU citizen rights.

The Turkish citizens and troops that are in the TRNC following the occupation can be correctly considered as being there illegally. The UN has confirmed that the 2nd occupation by Turkey was illegal. That is why the only country officially recognising the TRNC is Turkey. So this issue as you present it, is not just "in there eyes" (sic).

I have not heard any instances where a Turkish Cypriot has had EU rights refused. This may be different for other citizens of the TRNC that are Turkish but not Turkish Cypriot. They do not have the same EU rights.

I have heard that Turkish Cypriots come from the TRNC for medical care in the ROC. Many of these drive to the ROC. This rather contradicts your statements that the ROC does not grant Turkish Cypriots EU rights or accepts any TRNC paperwork.

Pete


----------



## smokey joe (Mar 8, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think you are rather confusing issues. I take it you live in the TRNC as you show continued bias against the ROC.
> 
> The question of illegal occupation is a complex one for properties both in the TRNC and ROC and a major stumbling block in getting any negotiated settlement. This however has nothing to do with the EU and EU citizen rights.
> 
> ...


yes maybe a little bias i agree but on the same note i am a eu citizen and my marriage in the north performed by an eu registrar is not recognized in the south they said we do not recognize any paperwork from the north. as with embassys in the south they also do not recognise the civil marriage. but you are right and i may have gone off topic with my bias but also this has everything to do with rights and not property. 

maybe you know how i can get my marriage to be recognized


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> For the answer I refer you to the EU itself:
> 
> https://europa.eu/european-union/about-eu/countries/member-countries/cyprus_en
> 
> Pete


The TRNC having EU status is very much a grey and debatable area and I certainly wouldn't put it to the test by expecting any insurance issued in the South being valid for the north.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Cyprus_and_the_European_Union


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I understood from my research that no rental cars from TRNC can be taken into the ROC.
In June I flew from Izmir in Turkey to Ercan and stayed in TRNC for a couple of nights near Iskele then took a taxi, crossing the green line at Beyarmudu to Larnaca Airport (cost 45 GBP door-to-door). At Larnaca airport I picked up a rental car and after some time in the area later drove back into TRNC, again crossing at Beyarmudu. Despite paying the insurance (20 EUR for the 4 days) I was told by the hire car company I was effectively not covered in TRNC although they knew I would be staying in TRNC. A little anxiety-inducing but no issues. I returned to Larnaca through the same crossing in my rental car with no issues or delays, just a chat with the border officials who wanted to know if I knew my allowances for tobacco and alcohol. I left Cyprus from Larnaca.
All Brits in our group, so don't know about your Ukrainian girlfriend's situation but I have heard of South Africans having issues with the border in the past. If you are on holiday, then why not fly in and out of Ercan and forget about going to the Republic of Cyprus for this trip? There is plenty to see and do there. The only reason my trip was convoluted like that was because one of my party flew in that way.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> The TRNC having EU status is very much a grey and debatable area and I certainly wouldn't put it to the test by expecting any insurance issued in the South being valid for the north.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Cyprus_and_the_European_Union


Actually there is nothing to test as the TRNC insist you buy their insurance at the crossing point!

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

smokey joe said:


> yes maybe a little bias i agree but on the same note i am a eu citizen and my marriage in the north performed by an eu registrar is not recognized in the south they said we do not recognize any paperwork from the north. as with embassys in the south they also do not recognise the civil marriage. but you are right and i may have gone off topic with my bias but also this has everything to do with rights and not property.
> 
> maybe you know how i can get my marriage to be recognized


Do you really mean you were married by an EU registrar? If so could you explain how this could come about. I expect you might mean a TRNC registrar.

Of course your marriage is not recognised in the ROC and also may not be recognised in other countries. After all you were married under the laws of an illegal State only recognised by Turkey.

Have you checked to see if you are legally married in the UK?

To get your marriage recognised in the ROC surely you need to be married in a country recognised by the ROC or in the ROC.

Pete


----------

